# Dextrose!!! Fat gained



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Right been using dextrose post work out and have decided that it just doesn't agree with me and I put on fat!! Anyone notice this? I was eating a banana post workout with my protein shake and i seemed be keeping my weight down, then I thought give dextrose a go and see what all the hype was about, very disappointed..


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

depends if it put you into too much of a calorie surplus and what serving size. pwo body is insulin sensitive but tbh dont think dextrose or fast acting carbs are needed as much as made out to be. a banana pwo sounds fine mate.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Over what time period have you noticed this? Perhaps you could try malto or waxy maize starch and see if it has the same effect?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have 50g dex post workout and im pretty sure it doesnt agree with me and i get fatter. Im switching to a banana and 60g whey now.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

How much dextrose have you been using? Maybe try halfing your intake? I do about 40g whey + 50g dextrose PWO. I see some people doing 100g+ of carbs PWO and don't think it's necessary unless you weigh about 25 stone!


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

i got the same effect when using mate really bloated me out and ended having crap workouts,


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

doubt it would be purely down to the dextrose, most likely has something to do with overall calories throughout the day/week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

i think bayman will be able to offer good insight


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Started off with 50g then halved it 25g and today was the final straw, I am normally very lean about 6 to 10 % bf all year round, my diet is spot on and has not changed.. It could be bloat as mentioned on here, but defiantly not as lean and vascular as when I wasn't using it. As of today I have stopped.. Will see what sort of results I have in about a weeks time.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> I have 50g dex post workout and im pretty sure it doesnt agree with me and i get fatter. Im switching to a banana and 60g whey now.


That's what I used to do,so back to this routine as of tomorrow


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i found exactly the same thing.

was having 30g post workout then whey 20min later and i got uncharacteristcally podgy.

now i have banana, milk and whey all zapped up post workout and no probs


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

I dropped all carbs PWO during my cut and haven't noticed any problems with recovery at all so I would argue that simple sugars aren't as needed as many like to make out.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

oj0 said:


> I dropped all carbs PWO during my cut and haven't noticed any problems with recovery at all so I would argue that simple sugars aren't as needed as many like to make out.


I will agree with this..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i think the only people who need dextrose pwo, are those jabbing 'slin... and they would/should be running t3 (or T4 with GH), as you need to with slin, and this also helps keep the fat gain at bay...


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been eating pwo 50 g dextrose and 50 g maltodextrine for many months: no fat gain for me and muscles full. I think it really depends on your metabolism and bodyfat.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I found this also, i dont care what all the experts say about fast acting carbs pwo, i only know what happened to me and i got fat, i have also cut down alot on protien powders, to be honest i did get bigger and stronger on dextrose/protein but i think i looked better if not smaller and a little weaker before i took any supplements, i think we are all brain washed into taking them.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Empty calories that indeed make you fat......

Get a decent meal down ya and reap the benefits.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Simple carbs PWO are not needed, this is just another example as to why. I've posted loads on the topic, but suffice to say everything beneficial that happens in the post exercise state is not limited by insulin, hence the need for simple carbs to "spike" it becomes surplus to requirements.

Fruit and whey is fine, as is a solid meal.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

So whey and a banana is g2g? Post workout.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fat said:


> So whey and a banana is g2g? Post workout.


Yes.


----------

